# New cellar is finally finished!



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2013)

Started digging a few weeks ago. Got the plaster all done over the weekend......


Don't I wish! LOL


----------



## TahunaJR (Apr 16, 2013)

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll pass. There's no bottle storage.


----------



## bakervinyard (Apr 16, 2013)

With all those barrels do you need a permit ? Needless to say you're over 200 gals. LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2013)

Mike thats the difference between you and me. You have a trampoline in the middle of yours and I have a hot tub in the middle of mine. Either way they both get the job done. Sorry Julie I had to let your secret out. Yeah I know Terry you're going to up the date on when you're coming up.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2013)

I wonder if anyone is savvy enough to tell me whose wine cellar this is!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 16, 2013)

Stags leap and you owe me a bottle, glowin.


----------

